# Pinion shaft



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

I am installing a new pinion shaft and gear. My question is the service manual states the rolling torque should be around 11 inch pounds. I have tightened it and have wrench set to .5 inch pounds. Still not torque but the shaft spins very difficulty. I’m just afraid of overtighening and ruing the bearings. Any help!!!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What type torque wrench are you using? Measuring rolling torque requires a beam type wrench with a pointer and a scale. Something like this.

https://www.amazon.com/Neiko-03727A-4-Inch-Torque-Wrench/dp/B01FMXEWQC


----------



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes I’m using that style. It’s older but still works.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Then how can it be "set to .5 inch pounds"?


----------



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

Sorry. That was a typo. I was trying to write another post also. It just seems very stiff and i am not even moving the needle. Again these parts are expensive and i don’t want to mess them up


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry, but I'm not following what you're trying to describe. This is a new pinion shaft(as in ring and pinion?), and the spec you have calls for rolling torque measurement of 11 inch lbs. You feel the bearings are already too tight and you still have less torque measurement than expected? 

Perhaps it would help if you mentioned just what you're working on, and what you've done so far.


----------



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

Like the first post I am working in an L245 DT front 4x4. Yes brand new pinion shaft, ring gear, bearings and seals. The bearing seem really tight and I’m not even moving the needle on torque Wrench. Just don’t want to over tighten. I may be over thinking it but rather be safe. Thanks


----------



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

Kubota. Lol. It probably around the early 80’s


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

From the parts list it seems the pinion shaft/input assembly is a package deal with it's own casting, bearings, seals, etc. One ball bearing and one tapered roller bearing. Part of the "rolling torque" figure must include resistance of the seal lips against the contact surface. I would think you could feel that resistance when the shaft, bearings, etc are assembled, the nut just barely tight enough to center the shaft and snug the bearings, but not actually apply any preload on the tapered roller bearing. From that point on tightening the nut will load the bearing and increase the torque required to rotate the shaft. 

You stated the bearings feel really tight. It seems to me the shaft WILL have resistance, and should require some effort to turn by hand. Certainly too much to turn with fingertips. I'm not necessarily a fan of rolling torque measurements in such cases. I tend to adjust more by "feel" than anything else. Once the seal drag is established, and the bearings are tight enough to prevent any lateral movement, I tighten the nut until the added resistance feels right. I have a beam type torque wrench but I find that using it for this purpose often makes for too much bearing load to achieve the recommended rolling torque.


----------

